

Days with my father - wilzy
http://www.dayswithmyfather.com/
I wanted to share this because it made me feel as though, no matter how important and great 'our work' may feel, the relationship we have with those close to us is worth so much more than anything! This book does a great job of conveying the core in all of us.
======
giu
I already read this a year or so ago, and I did it again today. Got me again,
and will get me every time I read it. It's beautiful and sad at the same time.
Sigh.

~~~
wilzy
It's so powerful, isn't it.

------
Krshna
Nice! Does that site uses HTML 5 ?

~~~
jrnkntl
All flash.

